# Fade in Fade out



## Wulfi (1. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche nach einer Einfachen Funktion um ein Bild beim Laden der Seite Einblenden und beim verlassen ausblenden zu lassen. Es gibt natürlich etliche Scripte zum Download, aber viel zu Aufwändig.

Kann ich nicht einfach beim Onload und Onunload die Variablen hoch b.z. runter schrauben?

```
<img src="Home/Panorama-Startseite.jpg" width="790" height="329" style="filter:alpha(opacity=100); -moz-opacity: 1; opacity: 1;" />
```

Alles was ich will ist das die Bilder nicht so "klatsch" da sind.

Andre.


----------



## Chumax (1. Sep 2011)

falsches Forum


----------



## XHelp (1. Sep 2011)

Mein Vorredner meinte folgendes: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

*verschoben*
Vielleicht kann dir hier doch noch jemand helfen.


----------

